# Help this saltwater noob!



## Morronr (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey folks. I've been fly fishing for about a year after initially trying it out in Montana last summer. Since then I primarily fish local ponds from the bank for bass, bluegill, and the like on a 5/6 wt. I go at least 2-3 times a week. I'm loving fly fishing!

I'm headed down to the beach Thursday for a few days. I'll be splitting time around Carillon Beach (west of PCB) and Perdido Key. I've been reading around this forum about what fly fishing opportunities are available in the area, but I still don't feel that confident. Basically the options I hear are 1) get a guide or 2) do some surf fishing. 

Getting a guide isn't completely out of the question, but I'd prefer to spend the money elsewhere - like a new 7/8 wt rig! 

Surf fishing sounds good - but I'm afraid it may be a lot to figure out for this freshwater boy and my current rig may be inadequate. 

I guess my question is... Are there other places to do a little fly fishing from the shore? Is it worth trying some of the bays or lakes from the bank? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

a lot of folks down here use 5wt outfits. 
Check the earlier threads about where to wade fish. 
Go to Google earth and you'll see places that are shallow enough to fish in the intercoastal waterway. The water is a little off-colored for sight fishing right now. 
If you get a guide I hear really nice things about Capt Wes Rozier. God luck!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Exactly what TeaSea said.

Wade the intercostal side, use your best minnow imitation or craw-dad looking fly.
You can catch a number of fish varieties wading the shoreline.

IF you have the chance...wade close to dock lights after dark, be slow, quiet and watch the light before approaching to see what's around it and where they are.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

I'd tie up about 100 clouser minnows in white and chartreuse and use an intermediate sinking line in the surf and bay and what barefoot said about dock lights. The ladyfish might have taken them over by now, though.


----------



## Morronr (Jun 18, 2014)

Any fly shops yall recommend between PCB and Perdido?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Not a fly shop per se but Sam's on Canal Road in Orange Beach is a good start. Ask for Chris V...they have some fly stuff and you won't get any better intel anywhere.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Orvis in Sandestin


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I spent a few days fishing the surf just east of where you are going. I had a 5wt and a 8wt and I only caught fish on the 8wt. However it was later recommended to me to shorten my leader on the 5wt. I only caught lady fish but it was still fun and would have been a ball on the 5wt.......I caught all my fish on a #4 pearl schminnow with white marabou tail and bead chain eyes. I caught them right at the waters edge casting parallel to the beach not over 15' from the sand. I started before day break and the bite seemed to stop an hour or so after the sun rose above the horizon so go early. There should also be pompano just off the beach. Try some small clousers about an inch long and anything that resembles a sand flea about the same size. They need to be on the bottom but light enough that the water will move them around as the waves come and go. Pompano is excellent table fare if you are so inclined so I hear. I am a C&R myself. The best advise is....Be on the water before dawn....

Wind is the biggest problem and the heavier lines will cast better in the wind.


----------



## Morronr (Jun 18, 2014)

I wasn't able to get anything on the line between 5am and 7am. Finally got a ladyfish, but that was it. Later in the day I got more ladyfish, and lost 3 flies. Something kept hitting my line and cutting it. Do you guys run some kind of steel/metal tippet for some of these guys?? I don't know what else could help and I'm tired of losing flies!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought a few feet of wire that can be attached to the fly and tippet line any other mono.......It is expensive however. I think I paid like $12 for maybe 9'. I have yet to find a reason to use it so I can't report on how well it works.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Morronr said:


> I wasn't able to get anything on the line between 5am and 7am. Finally got a ladyfish, but that was it. Later in the day I got more ladyfish, and lost 3 flies. Something kept hitting my line and cutting it. Do you guys run some kind of steel/metal tippet for some of these guys?? I don't know what else could help and I'm tired of losing flies!


Start with a 6" 40-50 pound shock leader, if that gets eaten, then albright some 18-27lb. sevenstrand(steel).... Not too long, it'll get heavy


----------



## Morronr (Jun 18, 2014)

Any thoughts on what it was? I'd feel something take the fly, give a good tug, and it was cut. It wasn't my knot.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

bluefish, and spanish mackerel will cut you off just like that! use some heavy mono as a bite guard, if you still get cut off go to steel


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Might have been ladyfish, bluefish or Spanish mackerel. I like a 50# fluorocarbon tippet in the surf - more hookups than with wire, and the fly action isn't quite as compromised. Also, nylon fly material will hold up longer than hair in the surf.


----------

